
About 56% of users dislike systemd - turrini
http://distrowatch.com/polls.php?poll=8
======
cwhy
Dislike is not usually the best measurement.

Next time try this kind of voting questions:

I use systemd and like it

I use upstart and like it

I use launchd and like it

I use traditional init daemon and and like it

30% of like should be quite impressive

------
snogglethorpe
This is ... very suspect.

I suspect the vast majority of users haven't the faintest idea what init
system their OS is using, or even know what an init system is.

Even amongst knowledgeable users who _do_ know (e.g., me), I'd guess most
don't care one way or another as long as their system boots and they can get
on with things (and systemd does just fine in that regard).

------
thescribe
I would argue that the sample of users on DistroWatch might be more savvy than
'users', which might skew this data.

------
jamiesonbecker
If you don't know what systemd is, than why would you even care or know enough
to vote on it. Distrowatch users, who really know and love Linux, are arguably
more competent to make a determination than "regular" users.

My guess is that number is higher than only 56%, but most people feel
powerless vs distro team members who were probably just trying to choose the
least of two evils in an uncontroversial way; a referendum might have been a
reasonable way to move forward.

The irony is that there are many good alternatives to systemd, but no one
system does everything that systemd does.. by design. Systemd has a philosophy
that has more in common with Windows than _the UNIX way_.

------
rffn
The whining about systemd seems never to get old. Is this on the way to become
part of Internet folklore (like Gnu Hurt, etc.)?

~~~
taylodl
Whining? What a way to invalidate those disagreeing with the philosophy of
systemd.

